# Ok, I was bored so I took some MORE pics....



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

My Rapidly growing Squamosa Clam









Last Months POTM winner, My Maxima Teardrop Clam









Spent a few hours reaquascaping today

















Cool Zoanthids (Thids)









Ricordia









More of the new aquascape


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*How do you like it?*

Do you like my little submersible bulldozer?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*Bumpity Bump*


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

WOW!! your my hero reefneck, dam man u must be loaded if u can afford all that how much did it cost u, ur a champ man keep it up


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

According to the latest Forbes List I am the second most wealthy person in the world behind Bill Gates.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

ahahahhaah ur a smart tart wanna hook me up?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ha that pic of the bulldozer is awesome! How long have u had the clams? I was a lil worried on my prized one when i saw the place i got it from theirs began to look like decomposing dying, but mine seems just fine....


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

lovely picture bud, loving the clam.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Osiris said:


> Ha that pic of the bulldozer is awesome! How long have u had the clams? I was a lil worried on my prized one when i saw the place i got it from theirs began to look like decomposing dying, but mine seems just fine....


Had most of them for 4-5 months, The teardrop being the newest. Lost one Crocea 2 weeks ago. Only had it 3 days though so it was not good when I got it.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

those are some sweet pics!, escpecially the buldozer  lol


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Nemo!!! lol. Those are very cool pics!


----------

